# The MINI Coupé and the MINI Roadster: two athletes turn into the final straight.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Changeover at MINI Plant Oxford: while worldwide demand for the new MINI 3 door and the new MINI 5 door launched a few months ago increases continuously, production of two model variants from the preceding generation of the original in the premium small car segment is about to come to an end. The two individual two-seater athletes MINI Coupé and MINI Roadster will finish their career together and as planned. In taking this step, the British premium car manufacturer continues the change of generation in its model program and in terms of vehicle production at the Oxford plant. The new MINI 5 door is now produced there in seven engine variants, as is the new MINI 3 door.

The MINI Coupé was originally launched in the "Green Hell": the new model saw its world premiere at the 24-hour race on the Nürburgring Nordschleife immediately before its appearance at the Frankfurt International Motor Show (IAA) in 2011. The MINI John Cooper Works Coupé Endurance tackled the challenge with flying colours, underpinning not just the sporting qualities but also the reliability of the very first two-seater in the MINI model range. Ever since then the MINI Coupé has provided thrilling and intense go-kart feeling with its powerful engines, specific suspension set-up, low centre of gravity and a rear spoiler that extends automatically at high speeds. Perfectly matching its driving properties, the car's unmistakable roof shape with integrated spoiler and flat silhouette give the MINI Coupé an aura that is both athletic and distinctive.

The latest evidence of the popularity of the MINI Coupé is its class victory in the "Best Cars 2015" reader's vote held by the automobile magazine "auto, motor und sport". Now the winner of the small car import ranking turns into the final straight - together with the MINI Roadster, whose career defined by pure driving fun and spontaneous open-air pleasure is now likewise to come to an end.

The British premium manufacturer was able to conquer an attractive vehicle segment with the MINI Roadster, too. The first open-top two-seater in the brand's history has a textile roof which opens especially quickly, either manually or semi-automatically as an optional extra. What is more the MINI Roadster - like the MINI Coupé - offers an impressive degree of functionality with its spacious luggage compartment complete with through-loading option.

The new model generation also provides hallmark MINI feeling in growing diversity. Like the new MINI 3 door (combined fuel consumption: 5.7 - 3.4 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 133 - 89 g/km), the new MINI 5 door (combined fuel consumption: 5.9 - 3.5 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 136 - 92 g/km) also offers a choice of four petrol and three diesel engines, covering an output range of 55 kW/75 hp to 141 kW/192 hp. The latest addition is the extremely athletic MINI John Cooper Works (combined fuel consumption: 6.7 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 155 g/km), whose 4-cylinder turbo engine mobilises the highest output ever seen in one of the brand's serial production models at 170 kW/231 hp.

Meanwhile, MINI Plant Oxford continues to produce a guarantee of open-air driving fun. The MINI Convertible is available in three petrol and two diesel engine variants, and the MINI John Cooper Works Convertible is still in the running, too.

In the premium compact segment, the MINI Countryman and the MINI Paceman are likewise on track for success. The five-seater all-rounder and the Sports Activity Coupé also offer a large range of engines. What is more, both models can be optionally fitted with the all-wheel drive system ALL4 which was especially developed for MINI.


----------

